# First serious smoke with Charbroil Vertical Electric Smoker, ribs



## jdiver (Jul 4, 2014)

Hi all. Today is my first serious attempt at using my smoker. Last week i did a small pork roast, good flavor but not enough fat, so to me, dry. Chicken thighs, good taste, but soft skin, too low temp. 

I corrected the chicken by using my torch on them, worked fine.

But today I have Dry rub ribs. Using the 3-2-1 method. On last hour now. They really don't appear to need the last hour.

What I don't like, tell me if it is the smoker or just lack of experience. Trying to keep the tenp around 220f. It bounces all over the place from about 190-250. Open the door (I tried not to) and it drops like a stone. But just getting the thing set is a pain. When I started this morning it was 63 out. Now it's about 90. I noticed I had to keep nudging the control down.

I'd sure love to be able to set 220 and forget about it.

Second thing is getting sufficient smoke out of it. OK, I get some. And the wood chips turn black after time. But hardly any real smoke. Is there a trick.

I've tried:

Soaked chips

Dry Chips

A piece of lump charcoal that I'd light under the wood chips.

Torching the wood chips to a get them to flame, then shut the door. (that seems to work the best, though the temp goes up.)

Any thoughts?

BTW I'm in Roswell GA

Model of smoker is 11201677

The ONLY instructions that came with this were assembly. No tips on using at all, lame.

I've read and read reviews and there doesn't appear to be any one smoker that anyone really raves about. Is there an under say $350 one that is considered king? Or at least several? I love the idea of digital controls.

I'll likely post a photo here soon... Should have when I took them out of the foil. Too excited at the time:)

Thanks

-JD-


----------



## jdiver (Jul 4, 2014)

One more fact to share. I used an iGrill dual probe thermometer to keep track. I had the probes hanging on the racks. One probe must have been touching meat, it read way to cool. The other wasn't so used it for the inside temp. I thought only near the tip of the probe was taking the reading.

Also the 2nd probe agreed with the built in thermometer pretty well. Just didn't react as fast.


----------



## jdiver (Jul 4, 2014)

Photos of todays Smoking. BTW the Ribs turned out WONDERFUL, no joke. Also found a potato salad recipe we REALLY love. In fact I'd have to say the best I ever had. And I love potato salad.  













IMG_1421.jpg



__ jdiver
__ Jul 4, 2014






Didn't realize Ribs would shrink so much. Hardly had room for them when I started. Actually I kept one out from the bottom shelf to give some room for heat to circulate. I need more shelves 













IMG_1423.jpg



__ jdiver
__ Jul 4, 2014






used two different Rubs. The right three are a bit sweet, the left ones are spicier. Both were wonderful.













IMG_1425.jpg



__ jdiver
__ Jul 4, 2014






Ready to eat. It was lots of work monitoring the temp. If that can be fixed and maybe a bit more smoke, especially at the lower temps. After I took the ribs out I cranked up the heat. Got to over 350. And wow the smoke:)













IMG_1426.jpg



__ jdiver
__ Jul 4, 2014


----------



## jdiver (Jul 29, 2014)

My post must have got lost in all the posts, hoped for some tips. I'm really unsure as to where to go from here. I'd like a better smoker, still electric. But from my reading here sounds like every smoker has temp and smoke issues.

Thought some digital job would get the temp right on and forget it, but you all seem to run out and get add ones first thing. Hard to know what to do. I can say this smoker even if it was perfect for smoke and temp, it's too small. Need at least one more shelf, if not two.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey JDiver, 

Sometime ya gotta give yourself a bump. Looks like you are pointed in the right direction. I can't help you with your specific smoker, but I have an electric stove at home. If I set the oven at 350 and insert the grill probe into the oven, the oven will read as high as 380 when the element is on and as low as 320-300 before the element kicks back on (average of approx 350). I think that is similar to what you are experiencing.

With regards to smoke, you are looking for what is termed "Thin Blue Smoke" meaning you can barely see it, but you can smell it. White smoke isn't good smoke and you don't want that or anything darker. Just thin wispy smoke. One of the things to consider is adding a pellet smoker to your unit so that you can control the amount of smoke that you get and you don't have to worry about it as much. Amazen Products is a forum supporter and they make a great product! 

Looks like your food turned out great and I'm sure you will get lots of feedback on your experiences. 

Wit


----------



## jdiver (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. Yes I was looking for lots of smoke billowing out.

I'll run another load of meat through it RSN and see what I get.

Again Thanks


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 29, 2014)

ok you are doing great. keep working at it! That's your homework, smoke food until no one will eat anymore. LOL!


----------

